# Indoor rabbit set ups



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

Can anyone post pictures of theirs? I'm wanting to get a xxl dog crate to put my buns litter tray in and just give them a base - kind of a place they can call their own and have some privacy to do bunny things without a nosy bengal trying to join in or a beagle trying to shift their bum to eat their poo!

Just need a bit of inspiration of what to make it like. The door will be permanantly open as they free range in the kitchen but i just don't know what to put in the crate. Also they are quite naughty and wee on anything fleecy or any pretty bedding so how does anyone else cope with this? at the min they just sleep on the lino next to the radiator but i feel sorry for them! should i give them a bed?


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

This is a picture from a few months back. Since then we just line the bottom with newspaper and put sawdust in the litter tray so that Minion can distinguish between the two.

He spends all day out of it and only uses it for the toilet, as for some reason he won't use his litter tray out of his cage (unless you class the sofa like he does).









He loves the ball with the bell on it, especially when it is full of hay and kale.

Here are more of his toys. We just keep them out because he's always out...


----------



## Rini (Jun 23, 2010)

This is Rini's setup. This is an old photo and the layout has changed alot since then. I removed the top right hand floor so that she could have an area to really stretch so the top floor is now half the length and I've moved steps around so she has a new step to get up to the top floor which she can sit under too.

Hope this gives a little inspiration. It's made with industrial shelving but you could do it with industrial benches if it's just to hang out in rather than be shut up in all day!


----------



## bexs (Jan 28, 2010)

Mine have big dog crate as a base for their hay, water etc but I don't close it and they have full access to the room at all times. Here's a couple of pics


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2012)

I just have litter trays dotted around the house, no point in taking a pic of that really


----------



## xdayle (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your piccies  

Bexs thats a great set up, i'm thinking of something similar.
I would leave them totally free range but the dogs seem to think that the poo's in the buns litter tray are choccy drops and eat out of it! erghh haha


----------

